
Playing for the planet: How scientists use gaming to talk about climate change - zeristor
https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/climate-change-gaming-1.4991404
======
zeristor
This was talked about in the Science In Action podcast:

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/w3csym2w](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/w3csym2w)

Is this open? Is it published, is it tightly controlled or in ongoing
development?

It would be great to know more about it, or play it with friends.

